# Any experience with these?



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ben Wa Balls.

I understand they are used to strengthen the pelvic wall. I am interested in strengthening and increasing my orgasms so I looked up the reviews. I read people are using them as toys. I can't imagine how this would work! 

I would really like more info on them and if they actually help in better/more orgasms.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I've used these on and off for years...especially after having my babies. After each baby i couldn't hold in even the lightest weight ball. After a few weeks i was doing the housework with them in.

Great for women who don't remember to do kegel exercises and/or don't know which muscles to use.

I am easily orgasmic...not sure how much these effect it but I do have really good control over the muscles.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Hm - I have a hard time remembering kegels. I had a friend whose doctor prescribed them for incontinence, tho she didn't go get any. then again she gave up on sex, orgasms and dry panties long ago! 

I, however, have not given up on the idea of a fulfilling sex life!

How do you start if you couldn't keep the lightest ones in? Just keep pushing them in and trying to hold them until you get tired of it?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Hm - I have a hard time remembering kegels. I had a friend whose doctor prescribed them for incontinence, tho she didn't go get any. then again she gave up on sex, orgasms and dry panties long ago!
> 
> I, however, have not given up on the idea of a fulfilling sex life!
> 
> How do you start if you couldn't keep the lightest ones in? Just keep pushing them in and trying to hold them until you get tired of it?


I worked in the fitness industry for many years...i was astounded by the number of women over 40-50 who had 'bladder' issues but peeing in your panties doesn't have to be accepted as a norm... neither is giving up sex/orgasms. Feel a bit sad for your friend really!

To start with (from about 6 weeks post birth with my last two babies) I used them for about 5 mins a day while lying on the bed. Just trying to feel them and squeeze them... only walking to and from the bathroom with them in. Then after a week or so i'd put them in for say 5 mins while I had a shower or tidied up. Then slowly bit by bit i would keep them in longer.... 10 mins then 20 mins, then 1/2 an hour. you know when the muscles are tired because the balls start to slip out... BIG NOTE wear knickers when you first try them... don't want them hitting the floor while your washing the dishes 

These days i can go outside and garden or go shopping for a few hours wearing them...and forget them. I now use a heavier set than I started with. The muscles are most definitely trainable...just like any other muscle.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I worked in the fitness industry for many years...i was astounded by the number of women over 40-50 who had 'bladder' issues but peeing in your panties doesn't have to be accepted as a norm... neither is giving up sex/orgasms. Feel a bit sad for your friend really!
> 
> To start with (from about 6 weeks post birth with my last two babies) I used them for about 5 mins a day while lying on the bed. Just trying to feel them and squeeze them... only walking to and from the bathroom with them in. Then after a week or so i'd put them in for say 5 mins while I had a shower or tidied up. Then slowly bit by bit i would keep them in longer.... 10 mins then 20 mins, then 1/2 an hour. you know when the muscles are tired because the balls start to slip out... BIG NOTE wear knickers when you first try them... don't want them hitting the floor while your washing the dishes
> 
> These days i can go outside and garden or go shopping for a few hours wearing them...and forget them. I now use a heavier set than I started with. The muscles are most definitely trainable...just like any other muscle.


Cool to know. She is over 50, never married and has sort of given up on it ever mattering. To me that would matter. I know how to do them and I can tell a difference when I do them but I forget. I like how you got into a habit while doing every day stuff.

[email protected] wearing knickers to avoid having them fall on the floor!:rofl:


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I worked in the fitness industry for many years...i was astounded by the number of women over 40-50 who had 'bladder' issues but peeing in your panties doesn't have to be accepted as a norm... neither is giving up sex/orgasms. Feel a bit sad for your friend really!
> 
> To start with (from about 6 weeks post birth with my last two babies) I used them for about 5 mins a day while lying on the bed. Just trying to feel them and squeeze them... only walking to and from the bathroom with them in. Then after a week or so i'd put them in for say 5 mins while I had a shower or tidied up. Then slowly bit by bit i would keep them in longer.... 10 mins then 20 mins, then 1/2 an hour. you know when the muscles are tired because the balls start to slip out... BIG NOTE wear knickers when you first try them... don't want them hitting the floor while your washing the dishes
> 
> These days i can go outside and garden or go shopping for a few hours wearing them...and forget them. I now use a heavier set than I started with. The muscles are most definitely trainable...just like any other muscle.


After using the balls did you notice if it had any affect on your orgasms?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

My O's have got better as I've got older (45yrs old). I 'cum' easily and often in multiples.

Bit hard to know if the balls are the only reason but they can only help. 

I started using them post birth so I had a really low starting point in regards to muscles conditioning. I was amazed at how strong the muscles got... and how fast. So I would certainly recommend them to others.

Are you having trouble actually having a O or are you wanting to improve the quality ? I think the balls would help the latter.


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

With my husband I can orgasm through clitoral stimulation only. He doesn't last very long so I do not have vaginal orgasms. The vaginal orgasm is beyond mind blowing and I had experienced them in multiples because my ex-bf could go on for long periods. I really really miss them.

Someone on the sex and marriage forum posted she could have 30 orgasms in one day and referenced the Ben balls, that got me started. Ive had four kids right in a row and do not experience bladder control issues so I would only need them for the purpose of achieving a vaginal orgasm.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

30 O's... I wouldn't be able to walk/talk..... I do multiples but 30?? WOW!

Not sure if this will resonate at all....

I can only have a v orgasm after i have already O'd from oral or manual stimulation. It's like everything is extra sensitive and pumped up! Can your H help you O first from oral or fingers and see if you can then O from penetration? It's worth a try at least!

What about bringing a toy in the bed... one designed to hit that g spot?

I know what you mean about them being mind blowing... my H has commented that the groan/moan i give out when I 'cum' from PIV O's is really primitive...different from when I O from clitoral stimulation. I wouldn't want to give that up either!


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

waiwera said:


> 30 O's... I wouldn't be able to walk/talk..... I do multiples but 30?? WOW!
> 
> Not sure if this will resonate at all....
> 
> ...



Your comment, agreeing on the V orgasm makes my heart ache...I gotta get there again! 

Unfortunately I usually can't full-on O with just fingers and he doesn't do oral long enough. We have been using the wand and that s great. Funny you mentioned the gspot attachment - I just received it and will be trying that out soon. Wish me luck there. Hopefully I can figure out howto use it!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

Lelo makes the Luna Beads that get good reviews. They have two sets of different weight balls. You can then work your way up the weights. I was thinking of getting it for my wife but haven't yet.


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm still wondering how those amazon reviewers say they use them during sex. :scratchhead:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I wondered the same thing... :scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I wondered the same thing... :scratchhead:


Um, you know they fit in other, close locations right? Just use your imagination a little.


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Um, you know they fit in other, close locations right? Just use your imagination a little.


Ohhh, ok, I wasn't even going down that road. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

waiwera said:


> 30 O's... I wouldn't be able to walk/talk..... I do multiples but 30?? WOW!
> 
> Not sure if this will resonate at all....
> 
> ...


Waiwera,
Did you wish me luck?

Cause today was my lucky day! I had multiple V Os!!! Wooooohoo! I've been reading up and doing kegels and I got my teeth chattering, mind blowing, out of this universe O! Who needs Ben's balls!

Thanks again!


----------

